# New stocking ideas for the 10g



## squishylittlefishies (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey guys, I am trying to decide on some new fish for the 10g. After a year of my dwarf puffer and balloon Molly living together happily, the puffer died. I don't know why, he just suddenly stopped eying good and got super emaciated. I think he may have had some sort of internal damage from eating a huge air bubble last month(?). I am also giving away the Molly because he is a bully whenever I try to put different fish in there and I would like to be able to have other fish. Anyways, my current stock then is 3 ottos, and 4 black kuhlis. What should I add now for the surface layer. I have a 20g filter and a bubbler to prevent buildup on the other end, lots of live plants and plenty of experience so I am not afraid of a challenge
Here are some of my ideas, I know I might be pushing it with some of them so let me know what you think. I would also love your other ideas! I am looking for fish I can keep In a group, I don't love having just one "centerpiece" fish, I really like little schools and communities.
Some ideas:
1 pair of honey gouramis
3 croaking gouramis
6 pencilfish
5 clown killifish
I was guessing on numbers for the last two, so if anybody has a better group siZe, do tell! I am open to hear all ideas, thank you so much!


----------



## squishylittlefishies (Sep 12, 2012)

A school of mosquito rasboras would be beautiful too if I could ever find any...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BWG (Oct 11, 2011)

squishylittlefishies said:


> A school of mosquito rasboras would be beautiful too if I could ever find any...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've got like 22 of them in a 29 gallon. They take up so little room! You could easily do 15 in a 10 gallon.

Have you looked for them online?


----------



## squishylittlefishies (Sep 12, 2012)

Remember, I have the bottom feeders too. I'd probably go with 10 max. Do you think since they are so small maybe I could have a smaller school of them and also a small school of pencilfish, like 5 of each? Maybe that is way too much?
No, I have not looked on line, it makes me nervous to pay a big shipping fee as it would not be refunded for dead fish, but I'll try it anyway.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BWG (Oct 11, 2011)

I'd honestly go with just the mosquito rasboras. I like big schools. They aren't really restricted in what level they go to so that helps. Hard to believe how tiny they are.

Not sure where you're located but I got mine from Invertebrates by Msjinkzd.


----------



## squishylittlefishies (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow! They have everything on my list...even pygmie cories which I had completely given up on! Thanks for the recommendation, I just emailed them for a shipping estimate. 
Do you live close to them ? I live pretty far away. Was shipping decent? 
Could I house 6 mosquito rasboras and 6 Pygmy cories? That would make 12 top fish, both of which are TINY! The cories swim in the middle water and are smaller than an inch!
Could that work? There are so many adorable tiny fish...so hard to pick!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BWG (Oct 11, 2011)

lol Yeah don't ask me about shipping, because I'm only about an hour away so I end up paying less than $10. She might be at a convention this weekend from what I read on her site. If you're closer to the Wet Spot usually has them too and they are in Oregon.

I probably wouldn't do both if you get from Msjnkzd...reason being she usually sends one or two extra in case of a DOA. 

Now you need another small tank  Or a slightly bigger one. I feel obligated to mention that black kuhlis need a slightly bigger tank. If they were gone you could actually have 10 pygmies and 10 mosquitos.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

BWG is right here in saying Kuhlis need a bigger tank. They really need to be in at least a 20 gallon or bigger to be happy. If they were out of the pic you could easily do 10 pygmies and 10 mosquitos. The Pygmies will swim anywhere between the middle and bottom of the tank too by the way. I have another dwarf species of Corys that do the same. Mine eat off the bottom of the tank and swim around the middle. Soo not sure how that would work with kuhlis.


----------



## squishylittlefishies (Sep 12, 2012)

Ya, I know... Right now my kuhlis are all very small. Eventually I will move into a real house and out of the duplex lol. My friend has a 30g waiting for me when that happens. Do you think I could (hypothetically) put some dwarf cories in a 5 or 6 gallon tank with a peaceful dwarf orange crayfish- they are harmless and don't eat fry or plants
Just a thought. I guess I will stick with the rasboras for now in the 10g. If anybody has any other ideas you can still throw them out though, it will be a little bit before I an actually but any of the new fish. 
Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## squishylittlefishies (Sep 12, 2012)

Bump.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BWG (Oct 11, 2011)

I know some people will keep pygmy cories in a 5 gallon. I'm not really a fan of that tank size though except for Bettas or shrimp. Some I'm obviously biased.


----------



## squishylittlefishies (Sep 12, 2012)

Most people don't like the 5g because it is hard to keep a stable environment and cycle it properly I would plant it heavily though... So the issue mostly size...?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Its still has the issue of not being stable even with plants. That size tank doesn't give ya much room for error at all. I have use one for a QT tank but don't know if I would for long term.


----------



## squishylittlefishies (Sep 12, 2012)

Well I have a 2.5 gallon reef aquarium and a 3 g brackish crab tank so I am pretty experienced with small tanks I have never had any issues except for the crabs demolishing all life in their tank lol. I am thinking that I will be ok with a 5. I will probably lean more towards a 6 or 8g, but really they are not much bigger. I make my own filter inserts too so I always add extra carbon in my little tanks. 
Do you think that would be ok then? Size wise how many would fit?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## squishylittlefishies (Sep 12, 2012)

We'll, here's how it all went down. Nine of the three stores even remotely near me sell mosquito rasboras- or that fish by any other name.  shipping was crazy exspensive too. So, I did a bit of impulse shopping, I know I shouldn't, but I got some more plants, a school of dwarf cories which were on sale here for the first time ever and a pair of sparkling gouramis hope everything works out!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BWG (Oct 11, 2011)

That stocking is fine for a 10 gallon. Congrats on the new fish!


----------



## squishylittlefishies (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks! I have to put some mesh on my filter, the gouramis keep getting their tails pulled towards the intake! eek! They are sooo pretty tho.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BWG (Oct 11, 2011)

I have prefilter sponges over my intakes because of the tiny fish. Seems to work well. have seen people use mesh though.


----------



## squishylittlefishies (Sep 12, 2012)

The only problem is you have to clean it a lot to get out the debris caught in it
I was also wondering, one of my new Pygmy cories is a different pattern...he does not seem to shoal with them yet either, and I think he is a different types will he join their group eventually once he settles in?also, do stripe kuhlis school with black ones?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

